# Renting-Advice/help??



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I read the sticky (a while ago actually) but I am still confused on a couple of things. 

First, I am not saying this situation applies to us, but is it absolutely impossible to reneg on a contract, even if you havent moved in? 

About negotiating the rent (pretty much a noob on this, a person will pay 3x more than what someones asking sometimes for a decent spot in NY)... is there some unwritten guideline, how much (percentage) you should try and get off the rent? Is it just the price or is a/c an issue here too... like, try to get a portion off and free a/c, just free a/c, just lower price, what?? Do most people know to negotiate the price? 

There is a deposit given to the landlord in addition to the agents fee, correct? 

Ok, then this question might seem a bit off, but regarding villas. Particularly in the Mirdif area cause thats the only area anywhere near work that seems to have villas, and they look like row homes/townhomes to me. Anyway... are they maintained? Like if your sink, toilet, anything breaks, does someone come to fix it or is it a big nightmare? 

The "villas" I was looking at, there seem to be a hundred in one complex, so it would seem likely that there would be some sort of maintenance arrangement. Also, does one owner (or corporation) usually own the complex or many different owners? 

Sorry to be so long winded, but thanks if you've read this!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mirdif villas differ massively from big stand alone units to little 2 bed townhouses in a row. Maintenance is case by case. Go and see is the golden rule, and also if you like one stand inside and out until a big plane comes over and check the noise.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

haha, but seriously... thanks!!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

EmilieTS said:


> First, I am not saying this situation applies to us, but is it absolutely impossible to reneg on a contract, even if you havent moved in?


You are correct. Once you signed the contract, you are obligated to fulfill it. The landlord - may, at his discretion - allow you to exit from the contract by paying a certain number of months. I had a clause like this written into my current housing contract - 3 months. I believe that is fair.



EmilieTS said:


> About negotiating the rent (pretty much a noob on this, a person will pay 3x more than what someones asking sometimes for a decent spot in NY)... is there some unwritten guideline, how much (percentage) you should try and get off the rent? Is it just the price or is a/c an issue here too... like, try to get a portion off and free a/c, just free a/c, just lower price, what?? Do most people know to negotiate the price?


I usually ask for 5-10K AED/year rent off as a starting point. I guess it depends upon what you are paying. I am paying in the <100K range. If I was paying over 200K, I would ask fore a deeper discount.

As for the amenities, make sure you have everything written into the clauses section. A/C may be free, but you have to pay for the fan system. For villas, I think it is quite rare to get A/C free.



EmilieTS said:


> There is a deposit given to the landlord in addition to the agents fee, correct?


Yes, this is correct.



EmilieTS said:


> Ok, then this question might seem a bit off, but regarding villas. Particularly in the Mirdif area cause thats the only area anywhere near work that seems to have villas, and they look like row homes/townhomes to me. Anyway... are they maintained? Like if your sink, toilet, anything breaks, does someone come to fix it or is it a big nightmare?


Again, there are many arguments about this. I had the clause put into my housing contract: "All repairs not the direct fault of the leasee greater than 500 AED are the responsibility of the landlord." Usually in the new areas (Mirdif/Jumeirah village circle/etc.), there is a service company that maintains the unit, but the leasee/landlord are responsible for for the cost. This is a negotiable point. In addition, my contract also has a clause stating that, aside from changing lights and "basic repairs", the leasee cannot perform them and must call the landlord. Remember, we live in a region where many home owners and landlords still call a "service company" to change a lightbulb. Yes. Seriously.



EmilieTS said:


> The "villas" I was looking at, there seem to be a hundred in one complex, so it would seem likely that there would be some sort of maintenance arrangement. Also, does one owner (or corporation) usually own the complex or many different owners?


It depends. In many cases a developer has built 100 units and kept 50 for rental purposes while selling the other 50. It is very similar to America, where a developer wants to keep the long-term revenue. In my case, the landlord is required to use the developer as a rental agent and maintenance agent.



EmilieTS said:


> Sorry to be so long winded, but thanks if you've read this!


No problem. That's what this forum is for.

-md000/Mike


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Mike, extremely helpful! 

I have firsthand knowledge about the light bulbs- a couple years back we were housesitting and the darn bulb broke off in my hand... they yelled at us (and each other) for not calling first so I learned very quickly. 

Then I really dont see the a/c issue being a bargaining point, its probably better to just stick with the 5-10K guideline, our budget is under the 100K mark as well. 

Just for further clarification, umm.... its likely an indication to run far and fast if the agent says you have to pay him the deposit and he will give it to the landlord? I'm laughing at myself cause the answer seems obvious but ya never know.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

EmilieTS said:


> Just for further clarification, umm.... its likely an indication to run far and fast if the agent says you have to pay him the deposit and he will give it to the landlord? I'm laughing at myself cause the answer seems obvious but ya never know.


You write a check in the name of the landlord and give it to the agent. This is standard.

-md000/Mike


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

ahhh I see... I misunderstood what they meant then... thank you so much!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I do sometimes take the deposit in our company name but this is only to be done with trusted agents and then only in the company name.

James


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Stupid question perhaps. Is A/C in a villa part of the DEWA bill as A/C or just electricity?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

OTRA said:


> Stupid question perhaps. Is A/C in a villa part of the DEWA bill as A/C or just electricity?


No such thing.

Ours is just "electricity". I don't think villas are on district cooling, but I could be ignorant of the situation. If they are, then you'd probably receive two bills.

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Two areas with houses that immediately spring to mind. Motor City, they have district cooling - Emicool, nightmare company to deal with, even the people who work for them say so! The Palm also has district cooling, i think that's PDC, but can't remember. Basically, as Mike quite rightly says, if there is district cooling, there are two bills. One from DEWA and the other from the district cooling company. Remember - two utility companies = two security deposits.


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks. Thus far thinking Al Barsha. Seems a reasonable commute to JAFZ (at least on a map), several schools that received a "Good" rating and, at least according to a recent post in another thread, has a community feel (or can). Am I way out to lunch on this?


----------

